# wood question



## grinder (Jul 11, 2006)

When selecting wood for smoking, is there a differance between heart and sap wood? Also, should the bark be removed? I have quite a bit of hickory and cherry, I want to use for smoking. I split the fire wood into managable pieces then, bandsawed into 3"-4" lengths, then split into usable sizes. Just wondering if I need to weed out the sapwood?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 12, 2006)

I burn all of my wood Grinder.  Bark, heart, sap and all.

Wish I had some of that Cherry.


----------



## scott in kc (Jul 12, 2006)

sapwood won't hurt a thing. If the bark wants to come off I let it, but I don't go to any trouble to remove it.


----------



## grinder (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I didn't think it mattered too much but, just thought I'd ask the pros. I'm looking forward to trying the cherry. How dry should the wood be before using, 6-8% ? I also have some spalted apple scraps, from a woodworking project. The spalt isn't to the point of being punky. It should be ok to use, shouldn't it?


----------

